# Ubuntu durch Windows ersetzen



## Seppi123 (13. April 2014)

Habe mir durch wubi.exe Ubuntu installiert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Installation völlig zu übernehmen und Windows platt zu machen OHNE neu Installation von Ubuntu (Linux)?

Vielen Dank für kommende Antworten


----------



## sheel (13. April 2014)

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi#Wubi-Verschieben


----------



## Seppi123 (13. April 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt diesen Artikel durchgelesen:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi

Aber dort steht, dass es eine Migration ist, aber das ist ja nicht gleich Ersetzen oder  ? 
Entschuldigung für diese Dumme Frage aber belehrt mich des Besseren


----------



## sheel (13. April 2014)

Migration = Verschieben (hier von Wubi-Art in eine "echte" Installation)
Danach gibt es vorerst Windows _und_ Ubuntu.
Dann von Ubuntu aus die Windows-Partition(en) löschen (und ggf. die von Ubuntu vergrößern).


----------



## Seppi123 (14. April 2014)

Danke dir sheel aber ich habe es nun neu installiert  War doch unkomplizierter ^^


----------

